# TBT Top Givers: December 23rd - Scrooge Redeemed



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers on December 23rd! We had a lot of people with over 100 points today and it was a close one, but FelicityShadow pulled ahead with 353 gift power points for the day! She will henceforth be recognized as *Scrooge Redeemed*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 23rd*


*Rank**Name**Points*1*FelicityShadow*3532*Blizzard*2913King Dad2874Laudine2355cheezyfries2306*Gracelia*1997pumpkin king1958TheCreeperHugz1599mother of all llamas1389Araie13811PrayingMantis1013112Dawnpiplup11313mayortash11014FireNinja110814Juudai10814ElysiaCrossing10814ToxiFoxy10814Aniko10814sizzi10814Reese10814p e p p e r108


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 24, 2015)

Congratulations FelicityShadow. 

I better stop doing this. Did not intend to get so many points.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats Felicity!!!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> Congratulations FelicityShadow.
> 
> I better stop doing this. Did not intend to get so many points.



ah man, 1 more pink gift and i woulda finished in 2d place!  C'est la vie!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 24, 2015)

congratulations!!! ​


----------



## Amilee (Dec 24, 2015)

congrats


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh my goodness!! I actually got a title!  I fell asleep before 12 hit because I was so tired. I really am a Scrooge Redeemed since this is probably the first Christmas in awhile that I'm not so Scrooge-like. Thanks everyone!


----------



## LilD (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Araie (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats! Enjoy the beautiful green!


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats to the winner and to all who made it on the list.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Huh, thought Jav would win this one. But congrats.

Hmm. If you do this again next year, and I get enough TBT, I could do this as well.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Huh, thought Jav would win this one. But congrats.
> 
> Hmm. If you do this again next year, and I get enough TBT, I could do this as well.



No, Jav is going after Father Christmas.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> No, Jav is going after Father Christmas.


Oh. I'LL HELP HIM!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, I already did.


----------



## sizzi (Dec 24, 2015)

Yay I'm on there! For my one blue gift! Anyways congrats to the new "Scrooge Redeemed" Nice job


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats FelicityShadow!


----------

